# WTB: Flat left side plate for abu 5500-6500



## clamdigger (Apr 30, 2020)

Looking for that needle in a haystack; building a 5500 CT from a 6500 c3. I have a ct frame and a 5500 spool and shaft, but need a flat side plate to install an Akios shuttle mag system which I already have. Decent used is fine, especially if it has the spool end cap. Not worried about a clicker assembly. Thanks in advance. Sam


----------

